# Nat'l Haunters Convention



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

Just joined this forum (been a home haunter for nearly 20 years)...and just got back from NHC in PA. Great to spend time surrounded by folks with equally warped minds! If you've never attended, its worth the trip. They have a Halloween University - (seminars and classes) that you'll need to bring 2 other people with you just to cover all the classes! Personally I took 4 classes on Saturday... the one that really rocked was "Trauma 101" by Steve Siegelbaum!!! Just awesome! The other 3 were great, (and convinced me NOT to go pro!), and Darlene Bobich's "Trash to Terror" is where I heard about this forum.
Anyway, HI ALL! Halloween 's Comin' !


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the fun! I wonder if I met you there? Did you stop by the Hauntcast booth?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

I spent time at EVERY booth! All day Friday, half of Saturday...then had to return to reality!


----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

thx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome MoldyCoffin. I'm glad you joined the forum  I went to the NHC on Sunday. This is a great forum and you will find so many talented people and I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your haunt.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome..we are all pretty trashy here. Nice to know our rep is growing. Do you have your Curbie's membership card yet??


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

THX! I guess I've been secluded from this great community for too long, due to my ONE GREAT FEAR...the Internet!
Nice to be among friends and a communal warped mind! :ninja:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Roxy and I were at the NHC on Saturday also. There's a seperate thread for NHC pictures if you tooks some pics you'd like to post.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum MoldyCoffin, yes we are a communal warped mind, would you like some kool-aid...


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

*I was there!*

Dude... I was in that class! I was the chick who left early to go donate blood! Which one were you?


----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

*Oh, Yeah! Hawaiin Hauntress!*

I was the guy in the back talkin' about using bamboo...I thought it was appropriately wierd that :devil:they held a blood drive during the NHC! :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the HauntForum. We'll see what we can do about that mold problem for you. (By the way, like youe taste in avatars)


----------

